# Online book of condolence for Manuela Riedo



## z105 (18 Oct 2007)

Anyone know if there is an online BOC set up for this poor kid ?

It's not a letting off steam issue I guess but felt it a bit inappropraite to ask the question in shooting the breeze.

Thanks


----------



## dodo (18 Oct 2007)

Just wanted to say how sad I was to hear of the death of that beautiful young girl. It's funny but I always feel worst when it is a foreign person who is murdered rathar than an Irish person.I know both are equally as bad but going somewhere on holidays or for whatever reason and to lose your life while there for such a short time. I really think it is time to think about new punishments for people who have no value for the lives of others.Manuela RIP


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Oct 2007)

> It's funny but I always feel worst when it is a foreign person who is murdered rathar than an Irish person.


 There have been some very sad murders both on Irish (that poor grl that was murdered by the bf, the two young men killded because they were in the wrong place at the wrong time i.e the young plumber killed when the two gun men shot Milo Hyland, and the young man killed while getting a lift with the Motor dealer who laundered drug money) and that poor girl Manuela, only 2 weeks in the country..It really is so terrible


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2007)

Who is _Milo Hyland_?

You might want to be careful alluding to cases that may be ongoing due to the risk of prejudicing matters.


----------



## z105 (19 Oct 2007)

So, does anyone know of an Online book of condolence for Manuela Riedo ?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2007)

There's a physical one but not a virtual/online one as far as I know.


----------



## z105 (19 Oct 2007)

I am told that the only book still open is in Renmore Church, it's a pity that one could not sign one online.


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Oct 2007)

I wonder do bereaved relatives really gain any comfort from books of condolence?


----------



## ci1 (19 Oct 2007)

Depends on how you handle grief!

She was someones daughter/sister/friend and she chose to come here for what Ireland could offer her and total monsters ended her life and left her on wasteland. 

I think if it was my relation I wouldn't want to know anything about Ireland and what its people had to say.

I know thats harsh but thats how I feel.


----------



## MrMan (19 Oct 2007)

Online condolences mean very little I would expect. I didn't know the girl or her family and like most murders in the country and other countries it is a tragedy, but the sympathy of strangers would mean very little if anything.


----------



## Johnny Boy (19 Oct 2007)

I guess there is nothing like justice in a case like this she is gone forever and whatever is done to the perpertrators give them life, hang them whatever the sense of justice will never be fullfilled. We all offer condolances to the bereaved but in a case like this they come across empty and worthless. This is personally what I feel


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2007)

Johnny Boy said:


> I guess there is nothing like justice in a case like this she is gone forever and whatever is done to the perpertrators give them life, hang them whatever the sense of justice will never be fullfilled.


What about arresting, charging and trying them first?


----------



## Caveat (19 Oct 2007)

I guess the use of the term "perpetrators" assumes a prior conclusion of guilt in the courts in this instance.


----------



## Johnny Boy (19 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What about arresting, charging and trying them first?


But of course I'm not in the habit of dishing out justice willy nilly, but seriously if justice = equity how can there be justice in a case like this. The law of the land can/will be upheld but there cannot be justice


----------



## Johnny Boy (19 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> I guess the use of the term "perpetrators" assumes a prior conclusion of guilt in the courts in this instance.


exactly and does not assume its male or female just in case of thwarting the course of law (phew)

I guess the use of the term "perpetrators" assumes a prior conclusion of guilt in the courts in this instance if this means guilty before being tried  the answer is no but I being in no capacity to find people guilty or not is irrelevant(Tell me it so Joe)


----------



## ci1 (19 Oct 2007)

Johnny Boy - I know what you mean...

I'm sure you didn't assume that the suspect be sentenced and brought to justice without trial or evidence...

and I'm sure other posters would have understood that also...


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2007)

Johnny Boy said:


> but seriously if justice = equity how can there be justice in a case like this.


If indeed. But who says that justice = equity? My understanding is that justice is just the application of the law and does not provide for retribution or vengeance etc. which sounds more like what you're talking about?


----------



## Johnny Boy (19 Oct 2007)

Your 100% wrong about what I saying. Whatever is said whatever justice is melted out to after a trial by a jury of their peers seen to be fair and in accordance with the law of the land and to be constituitional will not have been justice. The taking of life of the innocent cannot be paid back in anyform. What good will it do her family it will not bring her back.The law is the law and its the best when it comes to certain crimes and justice can be served but in this case no.


----------



## ci1 (19 Oct 2007)

I'm sorry all.

Am I reading these posts wrong or is it just because my sensitivity has been heightened at what happened to Manuela?

Johnny Boy did not mention the words "retribution" or "vengance".

What I read from his posts is that no matter what happens to the person that did this, whether she/he is locked up for life, or hung (after an arrest and trial of course Clubman) that it still will not bring the girl back.

justice won't be done regardless of what they do to the person responsible because of the sheer evil and horrific way they ended her life.
no form of punishment or jail time can undo the damage caused.


----------



## Caveat (19 Oct 2007)

Johnny Boy said:


> if this means guilty before being tried the answer is no


 
No, I don't mean that. 

Just an academic semantic point.

A person or persons could be arrested, charged etc etc...whatever the outcome it doesn't mean they actually did it.

A "perpetrator" did it.  Again regardless of the court process/results - if they are the perpetrators, they committed the crime.

I was pointing to your use of the word as being absolute - i.e. we are talking about the people who without doubt, factually, committed the crime - independent of the processes of justice/investigation.

Er...I hope that's clear!


----------



## Johnny Boy (19 Oct 2007)

ci1 said:


> I'm sorry all.
> 
> Am I reading these posts wrong or is it just because my sensitivity has been heightened at what happened to Manuela?
> 
> ...


 
Exactly Thank you Ci1


----------



## ci1 (19 Oct 2007)

No worries, I immediately got what you were saying.

Unfortunately, discussing a topics on internet boards is just words on computers at the end of the day.

Discussing things as sensitive and lets admit it upsetting as this case it is hard to add tone, depth or feeling when you type words so some people take things up differently to others.

right clubman?????


----------



## z105 (19 Oct 2007)

I didn't expect this thread to become a justice issue - it's not in Letting off Steam in order for people to Let off Steam about the girls killers or to consider the legal system and justice, it's here because I though it the only appropriate place to ask if there was an online BOC, so I coule sign it. I don't live near or in Galway and wanted to pay my respects to the poor girl who lost her life in my country as a guest/visitor of my country, I would certainly like her parents to be able to see (Online or not) that a lot people support them through this time and to illustrate there is a lot of anger, embarrasment and guilt that their child was killed in our country. So yes I think there is good reasons to sign BOC's.


----------



## z105 (19 Oct 2007)

> I wonder do bereaved relatives really gain any comfort from books of condolence?


 
IMHO I think people do, in time when the realisation has set in that your loved one is not coming back, the thoughts that so many people were thinking of you during that time is help through the months ahead. It all helps.


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Oct 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> IMHO I think people do, in time when the realisation has set in that your loved one is not coming back, the thoughts that so many people were thinking of you during that time is help through the months ahead. It all helps.


I really wonder... I also wonder do the bereaved relatives ever even read them...


----------



## Megan (19 Oct 2007)

I wonder would www.rip.ie consider setting up  a book of condolence. (I have no connection with RIP)
A lot of undertakers in America has a service where you can signed a book on line. A relation of mine died in a America last year and as I wasn't able to attend the funeral I found this was a very immediate way of sending my condolences.


----------



## RainyDay (19 Oct 2007)

Megan said:


> I wonder would www.rip.ie consider setting up  a book of condolence. (I have no connection with RIP)
> .


Why not set one up yourself?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2007)

ci1 said:


> No worries, I immediately got what you were saying.
> 
> Unfortunately, discussing a topics on internet boards is just words on computers at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Huh!???!


----------



## Perplexed (21 Oct 2007)

There were books of condolences in most of the supermarkets in Galway & probably other outlets.
There were a lot of messages so I hope it will get through to the parents of Manuela how horrified we all are in Ireland over this murder.
It's so awful, words just fail me.


----------



## ajapale (21 Oct 2007)

ci1 said:


> Discussing things as sensitive and lets admit it upsetting as this case it is hard to add tone, depth or feeling when you type words so some people take things up differently to others.



On that note, I think that now is the right time to close this thread.


----------

